# Not been canvassed...



## Lipstick69 (10 May 2007)

2 weeks to go until the election and I haven't been canvassed at my doorstep, on the street, on public transport or indeed anywhere. Nor have I received one piece of election literature through my door. I live in dublin West and work in town. I've been at home most evenings. I don't live in a gated community or an apartment. I am registered to vote (the only one by the way amongst a team of 7 work colleagues). I even registered for the Fine Gael and Fianna Fail ezine so if anyone checks this list against the register they would know I am interested in politics. I'm a classic undecided voter, ripe for the vote-taking!

Does anyone want my vote?


----------



## nelly (10 May 2007)

no!  

Apart from outside mass and one morning at the traffic lights (both FG) i would only know there was an election by the amount of rubbish paper coming through the letterbox.

its probably a blessing.


----------



## SineWave (10 May 2007)

I have a little note saying that "it is customary for visitors to accept and share in a glass of our tapwater".

No callers yet !


----------



## tallpaul (10 May 2007)

Count yourself fortunate. I know a lot of people who hide when the doorbell rings rather than face canvassers!!


----------



## Purple (10 May 2007)

I have never been canvassed at the door by anyone. They must know what I'm like!


----------



## Vanilla (10 May 2007)

Purple said:


> I have never been canvassed at the door by anyone. They must know what I'm like!


 
They probably do. They go around with an electoral register with their own comments on each household based on local and historical knowledge. Someone local probably said- don't bother with that guy on the end there, he's a wiseass and will only bend your ear about nurses/berties money etc before voting for FF anyway.


----------



## Purple (10 May 2007)

Vanilla said:


> They probably do. They go around with an electoral register with their own comments on each household based on local and historical knowledge. Someone local probably said- don't bother with that guy on the end there, he's a wiseass and will only bend your ear about nurses/berties money etc before voting for FF anyway.


Pity they are not that smart when it comes to running the country


----------



## Marcecie (10 May 2007)

Heard several people on radio today complaining about getting text messages from politicans asking for their vote.


----------



## car (11 May 2007)

Living in an area approx. 2 years now, 2 local politicans send nearly monthly leaflets in the door saying all the things theyve been doing and trying to get done.   Theyve knocked on the door, been at supermarkets with stalls asking can they do anything for me, they appear at sporting occasions, social events, RA meetings etc.  Theyre getting my vote.   
When the others have been knocking at my door (and they have been) I just ask them one thing, "where were you the last 2 years as Ive never heard of you before 2 weeks ago?".


----------



## RainyDay (13 May 2007)

It does seem strange that the OP hasn't been canvassed or even leafleted at all. I wonder if it is possible that most parties are assuming that your estate is 'owned' by the Shinners or the Greens perhaps, and have decided to prioritise their work on more fertile grounds.

 We live a small estate (32 houses) which seem to attract little attention for campaign planners. While canvassing my own estate with Labour, a couple of people noted that they hadn't been canvassed yet for this election. We get a fair bit of bumpf through the door. If you do want to hear from Labour, send me your name/address by PM and I'll get someone round to you.



Lipstick69 said:


> I even registered for the Fine Gael and Fianna Fail ezine so if anyone checks this list against the register they would know I am interested in politics.


It would be very difficult to do this cross referencing. Did you give a full address when registering for the e-zine? If not, it would be impossible to link you to the register. If yes, it would still be difficult to do this cross-reference, given the variety of names (Pat/Paddy/Patrick) and the possibility of multiple similar names at the same address. It would also need party Head Office to be sending out lists to every branch in the country on a regular basis, and the volunteers at branch level to be diligent in using this data. And finally, unless they indicated in advance that they were going to use the data for canvass purposes, it would be illegal!



Vanilla said:


> They go around with an electoral register with their own comments on each household based on local and historical knowledge. Someone local probably said- don't bother with that guy on the end there, he's a wiseass and will only bend your ear about nurses/berties money etc before voting for FF anyway.


It is very, very difficult to coordinate comments on an electoral register. If you have a smallish team of say 6 canvassers, you would have to
1) Copy your existing register 6 times
2) Step through the register at each house (adding about 30-60 seconds to each house)
3) Collate the feedback from 6 canvassers onto one master copy
4) Transfer the comments from that master copy each year when the register is updated

It's just not that easy.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 May 2007)

I usually try to make sure I come to the doorstep wiping my hands with a grimy-looking cleaning rag (it tends to dampen their enthusiasm for prolonged handshaking), smile broadly and assure them that they have our vote, and wish them every success. That gets rid of most of them in 6-10 seconds. If I'm in the mood for it, I occasionally call out the wrong name as they're walking away, and warn them to 'watch out for the dogs in number 14!'

I just wish I could cut down on the steady stream of flyers and leaflets which arrive almost daily, the same ones over and over again. I wanted to sellotape a selection of them to the sides of the wheelybin with a sign saying 'Campaign literature here, please', but Mrs Moriarty told me I couldn't do that... ​


----------



## z108 (13 May 2007)

Since I spoke to one caller a few years back they have started coming in droves. I'm actually sorry for encouraging them now. They usually  wait until I'm relaxing in my underwear with a frying pan thats when they ring the doorbell !  
I wonder if they share information about who doesnt shun them and who does ? I wouldnt think so due to competiition between them but some issue I raised must have put me on the radar


----------



## RainyDay (13 May 2007)

sign said:


> They usually  wait until I'm relaxing in my underwear with a frying pan thats when they ring the doorbell !


What are you doing with a frying pan in your undies?


----------



## z108 (14 May 2007)

RainyDay said:


> What are you doing with a frying pan in your undies?




many a girl would like to know 

haha .. Im   a bit homer simpsonish when I get home. Its happened a few times when I was cooking dinner after a shower in the evening and the doorbell rang. Its happened so many times at inopportune monents I think they could have me bugged


----------



## gramlab (14 May 2007)

Have only got a few leaflets from 1 party with my name spelled incorrectly.
Have sdecided that the first person to call will get the vote this time. I live a few miles from anywhere so anyone who makes the effort can have it.


----------



## Purple (14 May 2007)

RainyDay said:


> If you do want to hear from Labour, send me your name/address by PM and I'll get someone round to you.


 If you were involved with the Shinners I would be worried for LipStick69 

I have sympathy for politicians in general and particularly during elections. It must be a very stressful and tiring time for them. No matter which party they are from I would be respectful toward them at the door.


----------



## Lipstick69 (14 May 2007)

An update...
Still no canvassers! At this stage I'm giving my vote to the first person who bothers calling.
I live in a large estate by the way (over 1000 units) so it's not that it's "owned", as was suggested.
Thanks for the offer for Labour, but in reading the Labour manifesto this morning I spotted a glaring error that if they'd bothered doing some research they would know it's already in place.


----------



## RainyDay (14 May 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> Thanks for the offer for Labour, but in reading the Labour manifesto this morning I spotted a glaring error that if they'd bothered doing some research they would know it's already in place.


Gwan - Put us in the spotlight & give details of the glaring error.


Yorky said:


> I am perplexed by these attitudes as surely politicians welcome debate rather than inertia and apathy??


In general (& speaking from my experiences with Labour), yes - we would usually welcome any attempt at intelligent debate on the doors. Purple's suspicion that he had been 'blacklisted' for engaging in such debate seemed strange to me, as it certainly wouldn't deter (and might even encourage) a local Labour canvasser.


----------



## Cahir (14 May 2007)

I haven't had anyone call to the door either but I've had a few leaflets that don't really give information.  A while ago we got a letter addressed to "The boyfriends last name Family" - they definitely won't be getting my vote.


----------



## deem (14 May 2007)

gramlab said:


> Have decided that the first person to call will get the vote this time. I live a few miles from anywhere so anyone who makes the effort can have it.


 
I was actually thinking that too and live in smallish village in midlands 

The only person i saw was jackie healey ray from south kerry talking outside the church after mass while i was away for the bank holiday weekend.

No one i could vote for appearing at door.


----------



## demoivre (15 May 2007)

Cahir said:


> I haven't had anyone call to the door either but I've had a few leaflets that don't really give information.



Got a leaflet from the Shinners in the post y'day - Several of the bullet points  were written in Irish so I hadn't a clue what they were about . Perhaps the skinhead corner boys with the staffies have a better understanding of Irish than me !


----------



## DublinTexas (15 May 2007)

I live in Swords and there is not a day where I don't see groups of election hopefulls and their slaves running through the estate.

I have a sign on the door "NO political canvassing" and up to now beside one all the other professional charlatan's have respected that wish.

The one that rang I asked if he read the new home defence bill he voted for and if so, if he would know if I could hit him with my baseball bat for trespassing on my property. He was gone very fast.

The amount of personalised election flyers (via AnPost) I get is unreal (well maybe that is because my postman only comes 3 times a week as they don't have enough staff to cover my estate). I always cross it out as "unsolicted junk mail/return to sender" and put it into the post box.


----------



## Lipstick69 (15 May 2007)

The parties have a legal right to send one piece of personalised election literature to all persons on the electoral register - it's not covered by the data protection/opt-out direct marketing lists.


----------



## Purple (15 May 2007)

DublinTexas said:


> I have a sign on the door "NO political canvassing" and up to now beside one all the other professional charlatan's have respected that wish.
> 
> The one that rang I asked if he read the new home defence bill he voted for and if so, if he would know if I could hit him with my baseball bat for trespassing on my property. He was gone very fast.


Can I take it that you are not a big fan of democracy then?
I would be very offended if I gave up my evenings for free in order to promote the democratic process and someone referred to me as a slave or a professional charlatan. There are people who post on this website that are publicly minded enough to give up their time to support political parties. I have the greatest respect for them because without them our democracy would be weaker. Democracy is a blip in a historical context, it is fragile and should not be taken for granted. I do not give up my time so I would never criticise those who do because whether I vote for their party or not they are giving up their time for me.


----------



## RainyDay (15 May 2007)

DublinTexas said:


> The amount of personalised election flyers (via AnPost) I get is unreal (well maybe that is because my postman only comes 3 times a week as they don't have enough staff to cover my estate). I always cross it out as "unsolicted junk mail/return to sender" and put it into the post box.



An Post delivers one item per party per constituency.



DublinTexas said:


> The one that rang I asked if he read the new home defence bill he voted for and if so, if he would know if I could hit him with my baseball bat for trespassing on my property. He was gone very fast.


I do hope there is a bit of poetic licence going on here. While it is offensive that the canvasser did not comply with your sign (assuming the sign was of a visible size and in a visible location), to start talking of baseball bats is unforgiveable in this day and age.


----------



## Vanilla (15 May 2007)

RainyDay said:


> I do hope there is a bit of poetic licence going on here. While it is offensive that the canvasser did not comply with your sign (assuming the sign was of a visible size and in a visible location), to start talking of baseball bats is unforgiveable in this day and age.


 
Funnily enough I took it as humour myself.


----------



## DublinTexas (15 May 2007)

Purple said:


> Can I take it that you are not a big fan of democracy then?


 
I am a fan of *direct democracy*, I wish that democracy would be practiced all over the world like it is in some kantons in Switzerland where the public actually is involved into the process. I would like to vote on all major policy decisions not just every 4-5 years. Be it if we need bin tokens, water charges or if we should join Schengen.

We however live in an *representative democracy* where we elect people on the basis of their promises, which we have no way of forcing them to keep. Politicians have generally few binding restrictions (party line, perceptions of voter wishes etc.) however they do for the next 4-5 years what they want because even if they break their promises we have no way of forcing them to stop doing what they are doing.

One symptom of representative democracy without term limits for ministers, delegates etc. is that a new profession “Politician” is created in which people go for life. It is a well paid career and while “there is no job security” (as per a statement of the Minister of Health) even after a short period serving the public the retirement benefits are enormous.

In a direct democracy the people have more rights; issues can be dealt on a merits of the case and not by a blank cheque provided every 4-5 years.




Purple said:


> I would be very offended if I gave up my evenings for free in order to promote the democratic process and someone referred to me as a slave or a professional charlatan. There are people who post on this website that are publicly minded enough to give up their time to support political parties. I have the greatest respect for them because without them our democracy would be weaker. Democracy is a blip in a historical context, it is fragile and should not be taken for granted. I do not give up my time so I would never criticise those who do because whether I vote for their party or not they are giving up their time for me.


 
I’m sorry if you are offended by my statement that politicians as they are currently presenting themselves are charlatans. 

I stand by that, the majority of politicians these days are engaged in nothing else than ensuring that their own benefits are put above others. Sure there are exceptions but in the majority they run a confidence game attempting to intentional misleading me the public with the goal of a personal gain. And in that sense they are charlatans. 

They should be salespeople (no I have nothing again salespeople) but salespeople deal with facts, they present their goods in the best light but usually they don’t overstep the border to make a con out of it. Politicians in their vast majority are sales people that overstep the border, very much like the seller of medicine in the Wild Wild West with his outrages claims. And that is where the word comes from.

*However having said that, I do apologize for the word slave* in the context I have written it. It was not the best choice of words and I should have considered it more carefully. 




Lipstick69 said:


> The parties have a legal right to send one piece of personalised election literature to all persons on the electoral register - it's not covered by the data protection/opt-out direct marketing lists.


 
That is assuming the electoral register is up to date. Despite several visits in which I pointed out that the 6 people s/he had on her list don’t live here, these people are STILL on the electoral list and still get party mail.




RainyDay said:


> I do hope there is a bit of poetic licence going on here. While it is offensive that the canvasser did not comply with your sign (assuming the sign was of a visible size and in a visible location), to start talking of baseball bats is unforgiveable in this day and age.


 
Well it was said to the person with a smile in a sarcastic tone of voice (which does not translate when written down). 

However giving that I’m not a great fan of the home defence bill (I wish the president would have send it to the court) I think that the arguments used during the debate included the example of a home owner using a baseball bat to defend his rights. So the analogy would be correct here.

And I think that the caller got the reference, because when he went away he was smiling and I don’t think he or his party faithful did feel threatened at all.


----------



## grizzcol (15 May 2007)

To add my two cent...I live out in Tallaght and the only policitican to call to my door is Brian Hayes from Fine Gael...I didn't even know that Pat Rabbitte was the local TD until the posters went up..thats pretty damning on him


----------



## mmclo (15 May 2007)

The election letters are sent from the register, you can choose not to ahve your name on the public register and still vote this is to satisty data protection rules


----------



## edo (15 May 2007)

Purple said:


> Can I take it that you are not a big fan of democracy then?
> I would be very offended if I gave up my evenings for free in order to promote the democratic process and someone referred to me as a slave or a professional charlatan. There are people who post on this website that are publicly minded enough to give up their time to support political parties. I have the greatest respect for them because without them our democracy would be weaker. Democracy is a blip in a historical context, it is fragile and should not be taken for granted. I do not give up my time so I would never criticise those who do because whether I vote for their party or not they are giving up their time for me.


 
Thanks Purple - I'll put my head above the paraphet and freely admit I am  one of those slaves and unpaid charlatans who has been going around annoying people and invading their personal property in pursuit of their views and opinions on the very trivial matter of who will be running our country and the future direction it will take! 

To be honest the negative comments don't upset me - I've developed a rather thick skin over the last 3 weeks or so - they sadden me - even if the poster in question would prefer more direct democracy - well hey , get involved , start your own political organization to campaign for more direct democracy - you are probably not alone - you are definitely not alone - but cynically bitching from the sidelines and turning your back on the democracy that we have is not going to bring it any closer! 

I have been politically inactive since I returned to Ireland about 6 years ago - but this time I decided to get involved in some way - I've had enough of giving out and pontificating on websites such as this - if you want to change anything you have to get involved and its been a really positive thing for me. I'm not even a member of the political party of the candidate I'm canvassing - didn't even know of her beforehand - just read the manifesto , agreed with about 40% of it , good enough for me - went down to her campaign office ,walked in the door and asked how I could help out and its been an absolute blast since.

It has been a real eye-opener - I have been to and talked to hundreds of people in parts of my community I never knew existed , been out in all kinds of weather , chased by dogs down driveways , talked and more importantly listened, to everything from peoples feelings about the health service , local jobs ,fear of crime , schools, the economy in general, lack of parking , local post office closures, rampant development ,lack of recycling facilities and why we should be doing more to make sure that the pigeons in the local park are better fed (I kid you not!). Sure we have the apathy contingent who want nothing to do with the political process and who's precious time we are taking away from the TV - but they are, thankfully , a distinct minority, most people are very courteous and welcoming on the doorstep and genuinely want to meet and talk with you and the candidate. If you are a good candidate , you will already be aware of many of the issues and more importantly people will know you and I can see now that this can take years of hard slog and you are never off duty - As cynical as I am of politicians at times ,I have massive respect for anybody who will put themselves up for public office - whether I agree with their views and policies or not.

So get involved - I think many of us these days live our lives in seperate cubicles - I have been as guilty of that as the next man - a borderline workaholic, leaves the office, goes home , hangs out in a select group of friends and contacts in various social activities and sports - when you are face to face with people who you would never meet in the your normal course of life , hearing their stories and seeing the world through their eyes  it can only be a good thing - and if you want to change anything or feel there are things that can be done better - well , as the old catchphrase goes "if you're not in , you can't win"

Now - lecture over - off to tend my aching feet and bruised fingers (terriers and all small narky dogs should be given a sedative between the hours of 6.00 and 9.00 on weekdays!)


----------



## Megan (16 May 2007)

Our first canvasser called last night. They were from Sine Fein. Armed with clipboard. When I opened the door I was asked would I vote for X and my answer was entered on the list. My answer was no - I was then asked why I wouldnt vote for him. They didnt actually ask for my vote. I thought it was a strange approach to canvassing. They all had very Northern accents. I see alot of Northern reg cars around with vote Sine Fein stickers on them.
I wonder if it is right that Gerry Adams should be included in the leaders debate tonight on Primetime as he is not a member of the Dail.


----------



## michaelm (16 May 2007)

grizzcol said:


> ...I didn't even know that Pat Rabbitte was the local TD until the posters went up..thats pretty damning on him


Or on you?  Unfortunately, because I was putting together a Trampoline in the back garden, I missed both the Lab and FF canvassers last night.  As it happens I vote for everyone, I start with the candidate/party I most dislike and work backwards to No. 1.


----------



## Lipstick69 (16 May 2007)

As the OP and a week on, I still haven't been canvassed. However there is a picture on the Green Party website of the candidate (O'Gorman) at the entrance to the estate so they do know we exist. Also got my first flyer last night (Sinn Fein). 

Right, open challenge, the first person to call and tell me why they want my vote can get it. 

That's Waterville, Snugborough Road, Dublin 15 by the way!


----------



## RainyDay (16 May 2007)

Great post Edo.

One of my colleagues got the best ever "can't talk to you now" excuse today. "Sorry, I can't talk now, I'm cleaning out my guinea pig box". I'm still trying to work out of this is some kind of euphamism?


----------



## bond-007 (18 May 2007)

I live in a small vilage in the south of Laois and to date no one has knocked my door asking for my vote. I am amazed by this. Does no one think that my vote is worth having. 

Notice to all those running in Laois/Offaly, the first one to call to my house gets my vote, all are welcome even Sinn Féin. You have 6 days!


----------



## Cahir (18 May 2007)

Well one of them was at the train station this morning and shook my hand - does that count as canvassing?  Couldn't stop to ask him anything as I would have missed my train.


----------



## room305 (18 May 2007)

Megan said:


> Our first canvasser called last night. They were from Sine Fein. Armed with clipboard. When I opened the door I was asked would I vote for X and my answer was entered on the list. My answer was no - I was then asked why I wouldnt vote for him. They didnt actually ask for my vote. I thought it was a strange approach to canvassing. They all had very Northern accents. I see alot of Northern reg cars around with vote Sine Fein stickers on them.



Don't think I'd be too happy about being added to any list the Shinners were compiling ...


----------



## madisona (20 May 2007)

canvassers arrive at very specific times i.e. between 7:00 pm and 9:00 pm Monday to Friday in the three weeks before a general election. If you don't want to interact with them its very simple. Don't open the door to strangers during these times. There is no need to turn off the TV or pull the curtins . All canvassers are aware that only those people that want to talk to them will open the door. So if you want a discussion, open the door. If you don't, stay watching Corrie, but don't open the door and then bitch about how much you were upset about your TV watching being interrupted.


----------



## RainyDay (20 May 2007)

madisona said:


> canvassers arrive at very specific times i.e. between 7:00 pm and 9:00 pm Monday to Friday in the three weeks before a general election.


Not true, for hard-working teams trying to break through with new candidates. We've been doing door-to-door canvasses for about 14 months now. Since the election was called, we're doing 3 sessions daily - morning (11 am), afternoon (2.30pm) and evening.


----------



## shesells (20 May 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> As the OP and a week on, I still haven't been canvassed. However there is a picture on the Green Party website of the candidate (O'Gorman) at the entrance to the estate so they do know we exist. Also got my first flyer last night (Sinn Fein).
> 
> Right, open challenge, the first person to call and tell me why they want my vote can get it.
> 
> That's Waterville, Snugborough Road, Dublin 15 by the way!


 
Must be neighbours! Was just saying the same thing at a meeting on Friday night and nobody our side of Waterville had been canvassed. Everyone at the meeting was on the register so votes there for the asking.


----------



## Cahir (23 May 2007)

I finally got canvassed at the door - by a child not old enough to vote and he hadn't a clue about anything.  He seemed to think I'd be impressed that the candidate played some sort of sport for Dublin.


----------



## bond-007 (23 May 2007)

Should have no canvassers today. Thank god for that.


----------



## shesells (23 May 2007)

Nothing to say you won't. There is a broadcast moratorium in place but that only applies to tv & radio.


----------



## Megan (23 May 2007)

My first cancasser called last night. I told her she was a rare species. She wouldnt believe me that no one called to ask for my vote. There is a van going around today with a loudspeaker on it looking for our votes. Its very annoying.


----------



## RainyDay (23 May 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Should have no canvassers today. Thank god for that.



We're just back from a marathon canvass & leafleting session today. There is no ban on canvassing today, or indeed tomorrow on polling day. A few smart-asses tried to rebuke us for canvassing today, but they were incorrect. The only ban is on canvassing or posters within 50m of a polling station on canvass day.


----------



## bond-007 (23 May 2007)

Do party workers attempt to canvass near polling stations anymore?


----------



## mmclo (24 May 2007)

RainyDay said:


> A few smart-asses tried to rebuke us for canvassing today, but they were incorrect.


 
Perhaps but does it help the cause

I can now come out and admit that I mentioned Waterville to a person organising a campaign and they said there were too few people on the register


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 May 2007)

Campaign for which party?


----------



## shesells (24 May 2007)

Yes, I'd be interested to know which party too! Gonna email all the candidates later - let them know how unimpressed I am that my vote is not worth canvassing!


----------



## mmclo (24 May 2007)

Two parties actually but I'd rather not say. Suffice it to say if nobody called it's a view they all took. You need to get organised to address it.


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 May 2007)

mmclo said:


> Two parties actually but I'd rather not say. Suffice it to say if nobody called it's a view they all took. You need to get organised to address it.


 
What do you mean, get organised? 

I'm registered to vote
I've lived in the constituency all my life
The area in Waterville I live is is owner-occupier almost entirely, and I know for sure that my neighbours either side are registered to vote. 
How much more organised can I get without putting a sign at the entrance to the estate giving my exact address?!

My parents who also live in the constituency got multiple visits on behalf of the same candidate (Joan Burton, Joe Higgins). Surely that's more wasteful.


----------



## bond-007 (24 May 2007)

Tom Parlon just sent me a text message canvassing for votes. Slick eh?


----------



## mmclo (24 May 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> What do you mean, get organised?
> 
> I'm registered to vote
> I've lived in the constituency all my life
> ...


 
Don't shoot the messenger!!...talk to the parties or politicians. It's a broad malaise in all the parties, you can be sure they are working hardest where the highest levels of registration and turnout are present hence the other contacts. Also there is a general assumption that newer developments do not vote and are less accesible etc...I'm not saying it's right!


----------



## mmclo (24 May 2007)

bond-007 said:


> Tom Parlon just sent me a text message canvassing for votes. Slick eh?


 
And probably a breach of Data Protection legislation, unless you gave it to him for that purpose


----------



## mmclo (24 May 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> What do you mean, get organised?


 
Have you a residents committee, are you making regular representations to politicians on local issues??


----------



## bond-007 (24 May 2007)

mmclo said:


> And probably a breach of Data Protection legislation, unless you gave it to him for that purpose


I rang him once for assistance. That must be how he got my number.


----------



## Lipstick69 (24 May 2007)

Yes, we do have a residents association which has dealt with the parties on local issues. And I have contacted councillors myself. Actually because of a simple local issue I'm going to vote for the candidate that delivered on those,  rather than follow totally my party of choice. 

On the Data Protection issue, unsolicitied texts are a breach. You must have explicitly opted in. Tom Parlon having your number can't use it for this purpose


----------



## RainyDay (24 May 2007)

mmclo said:


> Perhaps but does it help the cause



As much as any canvassing/leafleting helps the cause - yes, it does. Anecdotal evidence and experience would indicate that hard working campaign teams i.e. plenty of leafleting and canvassing, get positive results. With a new candidate, part of the problem is recognition - we need to ensure that when the voter enters the ballot box, they remember the candidate.


----------



## z108 (25 May 2007)

Well noone in this thread should worry any longer about being canvassed.

After being love bombed for weeks you wont  hear a thing from any of them for 5 years until they need our votes again.


----------



## mmclo (28 May 2007)

well 2 really...local and European elections


----------

